# Introducing Linus van Pelt Haus Juris



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I am proud to introduce Linus van Pelt Haus Juris.

We got our new pup on Tuesday and he is 8 weeks old. He is such a little sweetheart, really confident, friendly, outgoing and super smart.

His breeder is Haus Juris from Nokesville. His dad is Charly (Charly zum Kolbenguß), mom is Gotcha Haus Juris and the name Linus just seems to suit him. We do need to get him a blue blanky though. 

Potty training is going great so far. No accidents in 2 days now. 

The first night we fed him and then setup TV trays for our dinner, leaving him loose. He was really excited by the prospects of a second dinner and started climbing us, whining and generally trying to get our food. So we put him in his crate. He wailed like a banshee, clearly unhappy about being sent to the box. 

The next night we tried again. But this time he laid at our feet, snoozed and gave us sweet eyes—he did not try to climb or go after our food. He remembered his imprisonment and straightened right up. 

He’s my Sweet Babboo. Linus van Pelt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a huge Charlie Brown fan so I love the name and especially the nickname 

What a cutie :wub:


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Shanna.

He has already stolen our hearts in a big way.

It has been torture to go to work but my wife is home with him so I know he is doing well. 

When I got home last night he had the zoomies. I played with him for a while, then he had a nice chew. After that he plopped down on my foot and slept for 45 minutes freezing me in my place. I wanted to encourage the off switch he is already showing. And it was just too cute to disturb him.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a sweet face...Our little one was born on St Patricks day also...and another forum members also...it'll be fun watching them grow up..


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> What a sweet face...Our little one was born on St Patricks day also...and another forum members also...it'll be fun watching them grow up..



I didn't realize he was born on St. Patrick's day. How cool!

It will be fun watching them grow up.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Such a cute little one! Love the picture with his foot in the water dish. Raina used to do that when she was little. She was fascinated with water and would try to dig in the water dish outside so I got her a kiddy pool and she loved it. She would lay in it just enjoying being wet then jump up and get the zoomies around the yard and come back and fly into the pool.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Such a cute little one! Love the picture with his foot in the water dish. Raina used to do that when she was little. She was fascinated with water and would try to dig in the water dish outside so I got her a kiddy pool and she loved it. She would lay in it just enjoying being wet then jump up and get the zoomies around the yard and come back and fly into the pool.


Thanks. He is a cutie pie, isn't he?

Linus LOVES his water dish. In the pic he is pointing out that it needs to be filled again.

One of his favorite things to do is paw his water bowl and then lay in the puddle he just created. He did this while we were deciding between him and his litter mates so we knew what we were getting into.

Yesterday we finally realized he was too hot. He also likes to lay on the AC vents, particularly after getting wet in the puddles he makes from his water bowl. So we turned the temp down to 70. Since then he is even more active but also seems more comfortable.

We will be getting him a kiddie pool ASAP.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Mister C said:


> Thanks. He is a cutie pie, isn't he?
> 
> Linus LOVES his water dish. In the pic he is pointing out that it needs to be filled again.
> 
> ...


When Raina gets hot she lays in water too. They love the kiddie pools for cooling off and playing so make sure you have some floating balls to throw in the water for him to play with. Take lots of pictures! We are in Florida so Raina gets air conditioning most of the time.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

ksotto333 said:


> What a sweet face...Our little one was born on St Patricks day also...and another forum members also...it'll be fun watching them grow up..


What a little teddy bear! So cute , congrats!
Yup, our puppy was born on St Paddys day too.
It will be fun watching them all 3 grow up.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Just want to hug him!To all of you who have puppies Im enjoying your stories andc your pictures!My puppy envy is growing!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> When Raina gets hot she lays in water too. They love the kiddie pools for cooling off and playing so make sure you have some floating balls to throw in the water for him to play with. Take lots of pictures! We are in Florida so Raina gets air conditioning most of the time.


Good suggestion on the floating balls. I hadn't thought of that.



GSDLoverII said:


> What a little teddy bear! So cute , congrats!
> Yup, our puppy was born on St Paddys day too.
> It will be fun watching them all 3 grow up.


So you are the other person with the St. Paddy's day pup. Yes, definitely following your pup too.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Updates? Pics?


----------

